# My First Slingshot?



## dorsiflector (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello All,

Can anyone please recommend a good first slingshot? I'm a little older, 45 years young now, so nothing for kids.

I've been searching around but I'm not sure what to do. I posted a few down below in my price range.

I also checked in the "Vendors" forum, but didn't see any pricing on the offered models. Not sure if peeps sell slingshots here, but I generally prefer to deal with real people vs huge companies in China.

Thanks,

Dorsi 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Powerful-Ebony-Slingshot-Catapult-F-Hunter-Outdoor-Hunting-Game-Sling-Shot-/181853539821?hash=item2a5750cded:g:TngAAOSw0JpV5UGv

https://www.amazon.com/The-Scout-Slingshot-Original-Green/dp/B00E0KPZLK/ref=sr_1_19?s=sports-and-fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1471832178&sr=1-19&keywords=slingshot#Ask


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

http://simple-shot.com/


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/flippinout-slingshots/the-scout/

Best starter slingshot on the market. Allows you to test all grips(pinch grip, hammer grip, thumb support), all band types(flat bands and tubes), and all attachment methods(over the fork and through the fork) in order to find your natural shooting combination.

On top of being able to try out every combination to find your shooting style the slingshot itself is made out of super tough material so you won't destroy it with fork hits, which you will likely get as a new shooter.

There is no other slingshot out there I would recommend for a first timer.


----------



## dorsiflector (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with TreeFork on PocketPredator and or SimpleShot. Before deciding, I would check both sites and watch the tutorials on their products.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I have found trades to be a wonderful way to test out different slings. Personally I trade for most anything with a comparable value.


----------

